# Arquivo das normais climatológicas no Meteopt (com base nos dados do IPMA)



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:23)

Boa noite,
Decidi criar um tópico aonde irei reunir os dados climáticos recentemente publicados pelo IPMA (com exceção das capitais de distrito). Os dados estarão representados em gráfico, para uma melhor consulta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:26)

*Alcácer do Sal










*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:28)

*Alcobaça







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:29)

*Alvalade do Sado







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:31)

*Alvega







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:32)

*Amareleja








*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:33)

*Anadia 







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:35)

*Peniche (Cabo Carvoeiro)







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:36)

*Cabril







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:37)

*Carrazeda de Ansiães







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 00:40)

*Chaves







*

Por hoje está tudo! 

PS: *Peço desculpa por ter publicado tanta coisa de seguida. Foi apenas para separar os vários gráficos de acordo com a localidade correspondente, para não ficar tudo numa confusão. *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:18)

*Campo Maior (Contenda)







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:19)

*Dunas de Mira







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:20)

*Elvas







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:22)

*Fundão







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:23)

*Ladoeiro








*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2020 às 18:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> *Arronches (Contenda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pequena correção, em vez de colocares Arronches, coloca Campo Maior. Isto porque essa propriedade fica mais próxima de Campo Maior e já faz parte do concelho.
No entanto, engana um pouco porque se chama Contenda de Arronches, mas isso deve-se ao passado histórico desse local. 
Já agora, onde encontras esses dados?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Pequena correção, em vez de colocares Arronches, coloca Campo Maior. Isto porque essa propriedade fica mais próxima de Campo Maior e já faz parte do concelho.
> No entanto, engana um pouco porque se chama Contenda de Arronches, mas isso deve-se ao passado histórico desse local.
> Já agora, onde encontras esses dados?


Os dados estão aqui: 
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/normalclimate7100.jsp
Foram publicados recentemente...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:27)

*Luzim*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:28)

*Miranda do Douro/Miranda de l Douro







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:30)

*Mirandela







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:32)

*Monção (Vilarinha)







*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2020 às 18:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os dados estão aqui:
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/normalclimate7100.jsp
> Foram publicados recentemente...


Obrigado!! 
Ainda não tinha reparado que existiam dados sobre esse local e para eles existirem foi porque o IPMA teve por lá uma estação. Provavelmente nunca mais vai voltar, o que é pena.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 18:33)

*Montalegre







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:29)

*Monte Real (Aeródromo)







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:30)

*Montemor-o-Velho







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:32)

*Montijo (Base Aérea)







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:33)

*Mora







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:35)

*Nelas







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:36)

*Pegões*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:37)

*Penhas Douradas








*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:39)

*Pinhão (Santa Bárbara)







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:40)

*Praia da Rocha







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 19:42)

*Régua







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:32)

*São Pedro de Moel







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:33)

*Sines







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:34)

*Sintra (Base Aérea)







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:35)

*Tunes 







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:36)

*Vila do Bispo







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:37)

*Vila Fernando







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:38)

*Vila Real de Santo António







*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:41)

E, por fim... 

*Zambujeira








_____________________________________*
Espero ter respondido a muitas pessoas que se questionavam sobre as normais climatológicas 1971-2000. Esta informação publicada não tem direitos de autor da minha parte, podem usá-la onde quiserem... 
Bom proveito!


----------



## almeida96 (2 Mar 2020 às 17:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Pequena correção, em vez de colocares Arronches, coloca Campo Maior. Isto porque essa propriedade fica mais próxima de Campo Maior e já faz parte do concelho.
> No entanto, engana um pouco porque se chama Contenda de Arronches, mas isso deve-se ao passado histórico desse local.
> Já agora, onde encontras esses dados?



As coordenadas da estação apontam para a Herdade da Contenda, no concelho de Moura, Baixo Alentejo...já no período 1951-1980 esta estação existia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2020 às 19:11)

A Equipa de Staff, após ser alertada por um membro que por razões de privacidade não mencionamos qual (se o próprio se quiser identificar, está à vontade), constatou que esta representação dos dados do IPMA em forma de gráficos vai contra os termos de utilização mencionados pelo IPMA no fundo de cada ficha climatológica, que passo a citar:

"Toda  a  informação  incluída  neste  documento  é  propriedade  exclusiva  do  IM,  não  podendo  esta  instituição  responsabilizar-se  pelos  danos  resultantes  da  sua interpretação e/ou utilização.

É  exclusivamente  concedido  o  direito  de  utilização privada,  individual,  pessoal  e  não  transmissível  do  presente  conteúdo,  sendo  expressamente  interdita  toda  a apresentação e/ou reprodução, total ou parcial."

Posto isto, a Equipa de Staff do MeteoPT.com decidiu não eliminar o presente tópico, mas apenas alertar o seu autor (@"Charneca" Mundial) para esta situação e ainda que, caso o IPMA decida agir contra a presente situação, a posição do MeteoPT.com é a que está expressa nas Condições de Utilização do fórum, que passo a citar:

"O utilizador, único responsável pelo conteúdo das mensagens que coloca, responderá pelos danos e prejuízos de qualquer natureza que o MeteoPT.com possa sofrer directa ou indirectamente como consequência do conteúdo de alguma mensagem da autoria do utilizador."

Obrigado pela atenção,
A Equipa de Staff do MeteoPT.com


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2020 às 20:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A Equipa de Staff, após ser alertada por um membro que por razões de privacidade não mencionamos qual (se o próprio se quiser identificar, está à vontade), constatou que esta representação dos dados do IPMA em forma de gráficos vai contra os termos de utilização mencionados pelo IPMA no fundo de cada ficha climatológica, que passo a citar:
> 
> "Toda  a  informação  incluída  neste  documento  é  propriedade  exclusiva  do  IM,  não  podendo  esta  instituição  responsabilizar-se  pelos  danos  resultantes  da  sua interpretação e/ou utilização.
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado por alertar! De facto, não tinha reparado nessa informação... 

Portanto, as minhas sinceras desculpas acerca da partilha destes dados. Pensava que estava a fazer um bom serviço, mas pelos vistos, há sempre outro lado da história...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2020 às 20:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Muito obrigado por alertar! De facto, não tinha reparado nessa informação...
> 
> Portanto, as minhas sinceras desculpas acerca da partilha destes dados. Pensava que estava a fazer um bom serviço, mas pelos vistos, há sempre outro lado da história...



Ninguém disse que o serviço não era bom  Apenas decidimos avisar sobre esta situação. Eu pessoalmente não acredito que vá acontecer alguma coisa, mas nunca fiando


----------



## N_Fig (8 Abr 2020 às 16:28)

Há uns dias mandei um e-mail ao IPMA a questionar sobre a falta de fichas climatológicas para algumas estações para as quais eles referiam múltiplas vezes nos seus relatórios a existência de normais 1971-00. Hoje recebi a resposta, e dizem que não disponibilizaram os dados para algumas das estações porque não têm todos os parâmetros calculados, só temperatura e precipitação. No entanto, para as estações de Benavila, Funchal, Angra do Heroísmo e Flores, a falta de fichas devia-se a um lapso da parte deles, entretanto já corrigido


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2020 às 17:10)

Andei a pensar um pouco e comecei a achar aquela informação do IPMA um pouco estranha... 


> Toda a informação incluída neste documento é propriedade exclusiva do IM, não podendo esta instituição responsabilizar-se pelos danos resultantes da sua interpretação e/ou utilização.
> É exclusivamente concedido o direito de utilização privada, individual, pessoal e não transmissível do presente conteúdo, sendo expressamente interdita toda a apresentação e/ou reprodução, total ou parcial.



Então por que raio partilharam as fichas? Para estas não serem partilhadas?? Para além disso, o trabalho foi feito por mim, não andei a fazer contrabando nenhum, nem ando a vender informações. As informações que tenho vindo a oferecer são todas gratuitas, logo acho que não vai haver problemas. Pelo menos, até agora, ninguém veio chamar-me a atenção... 

Bem, já organizei os dados de *Benavila *nestes gráficos. Os gráficos são um pouco diferentes, pois estou a utilizar um Microsoft mais antigo...


----------



## bandevelugo (14 Fev 2021 às 13:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Andei a pensar um pouco e comecei a achar aquela informação do IPMA um pouco estranha...
> 
> 
> Então por que raio partilharam as fichas? Para estas não serem partilhadas?? Para além disso, o trabalho foi feito por mim, não andei a fazer contrabando nenhum, nem ando a vender informações. As informações que tenho vindo a oferecer são todas gratuitas, logo acho que não vai haver problemas. Pelo menos, até agora, ninguém veio chamar-me a atenção...
> ...



Esta "nota" do IPMA é inacreditável.

Os dados são públicos, produzidos por um instituto de serviço público, com dinheiros públicos (provavelmente até com recurso - direta ou indiretamente - a projetos financiados com fundos comunitários, em que os dados TÊM de ser de acesso público...).

OS DADOS DE BASE CLIMATOLÓGICOS OFICIAIS SÃO ABSOLUTAMENTE FUNDAMENTAIS PARA O NORMAL FUNCIONAMENTO DA SOCIEDADE E DA ECONOMIA, não são um instrumento de financiamento de organismos públicos. Pelos vistos há pessoal que ainda não compreendeu o seu lugar no mundo.

http://www.aemet.es/es/datos_abiertos; https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1; etc., etc. 

Obrigado Charneca pelo trabalho de divulgação, que não foi pouco!


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2021 às 15:55)

bandevelugo disse:


> Esta "nota" do IPMA é inacreditável.
> 
> Os dados são públicos, produzidos por um instituto de serviço público, com dinheiros públicos (provavelmente até com recurso - direta ou indiretamente - a projetos financiados com fundos comunitários, em que os dados TÊM de ser de acesso público...).
> 
> ...



Subscrevo.
Afinal o IPMA é um serviço público ou não é um serviço público?
A única restrição admissível é que os dados publicados não sejam *vendidos* a terceiros ou re-autorizados (ocultação da fonte).


----------



## Toby (14 Fev 2021 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> Subscrevo.
> Afinal o IPMA é um serviço público ou não é um serviço público?
> A única restrição admissível é que os dados publicados não sejam *vendidos* a terceiros ou re-autorizados (ocultação da fonte).



Em alguns países onde existem redes amadoras *estruturadas, densas e qualitativas*, pode ser observada uma mudança nas atitudes das entidades "oficiais", porque elas têm medo de serem vistas como idiotas que estão atrasadas numa guerra.
Os mais inteligentes compreenderam o interesse da colaboração, e consequentemente da opendata.
É tão simples quanto isso, o mesmo fenómeno começa no domínio da aquisição de dados sobre a poluição atmosférica.   
Opinião pessoal


----------

